# iMac G3 - airport + ssd



## mosaique59 (25 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Je possède un iMac G3 modèle 5521 et j'aimerais installer le Wifi, actuellement je ne peux utiliser que l'éthernet.
J'ai parcouru ce forum mais pas de sujet/réponse concret

Peut-on installer une carte AirPort (il me semble que oui..) mais je ne vois pas d'emplacement ?
Faut-il un adaptateur ou autre... 
Si vous avez des liens je suis preneur !

J'ai le HDD qui se fais vieux et fais pas mal de bruit, j'aimerais le changer et en parcourant sur internet (Youtube) je tombe sur des gens qui on installer un SDD dedans. 
- plus de bruits mécanique venant du HDD 
- un très léger gain en vitesse (limité par le G3)

Je recherche donc le moyen d'installer un SSD a la place du disque dur. 
(Faut il tout modifier ou cela reste la même connectique et qu'un branchement  suffit ?)
Je suis preneur de lien et d'astuces. 

Merci à vous et au plaisir d'échanger


----------



## Invité (26 Juillet 2014)

Pour le Wifi, il faut une carte Airport 1 et un adaptateur
http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_trks....H0&_nkw=airport++imac++g3&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Pour le SSD, il faut un adaptateur IDE/PATA vers Sata (je te laisse chercher)


----------



## mosaique59 (26 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'ai commandé une carte airport + adaptateur,  merci pour l'aide 


Concernant l'adaptateur IDE / PATA > SATA,  j'ai trouvé : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Convertisseur-IDE-vers-Sata-II/dp/B000REZSHY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Et pour le SSD : celui ci : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Kingston-techn...id=1406403577&sr=1-1&keywords=ssd+sata+120+go

Est ce que cela irait avec ces deux combinaisons ?  (je vois que sur le SSD c'est écris SATA III et l'adaptateur SATA II)
Je préfère demander avant de passer commande, vu le prix, je ne veux pas me tromper !!!

J'installerai OS X Tiger dessus, ou Leopard si cela passe. (je tourne avec Tiger actuellement)
J'ai déjà 1Go de RAM.  

Merci


----------



## jellyboy74 (26 Juillet 2014)

Pour info il existe des SSD en IDE: 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...e-SSD-2-5-IDE-64Go.htm#moid:MO-FEDB0M22464168


----------



## mosaique59 (26 Juillet 2014)

Pas mal ! Je ne savais pas et je n'ai pas eu l'idée de regarder !!

Merci. Avec ce genre de disque cela fonctionne sans problème sur mon g3 ?
Rien de particulier à faire ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Juillet 2014)

Si tu utilise une OSX au moins 10.4 aucun problème, je l'avais fait sur un powebook G4 c'était bluffant. Je bootais en 20 secondes !


----------



## mosaique59 (27 Juillet 2014)

Ok super !

Sur mon HDD actuel, je dois avoir deux prises : connectique qui relie à la carte mere et l'autre connectique pour l'alimentation.  

Pour le SSD c'est pareil ?  

merci pour l'aide


----------



## Invité (27 Juillet 2014)

J'avais délibérément omis le SSD Pata pour une raison financière.
Et sur un iMac G3, pas de problème de place pour remplacer un disque en 3,5 par un 2,5 avec adaptateur.
Ce Transcend, je l'ai installé dans un iBook et aussi dans un Mini G4, il fonctionne bien.
Pis le prix a bien baissé 68 pour 64Go alors que je l'ai payé plus de 100 il y a 2 ans. Mais pour le prix en Sata il y a le MX100 en 128Go


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Juillet 2014)

Bah c'est sûr que c'est devenu plus rentable de mettre une SSD SATA avec adaptateur IDE que d'acheter un SSD IDE.


----------



## mosaique59 (28 Juillet 2014)

C'est commandé. Reception demain.
Je vous tiens au courant 


Merci


----------



## Invité (28 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Si tu utilise une OSX au moins 10.4 aucun problème, je l'avais fait sur un powebook G4 c'était bluffant. Je bootais en 20 secondes !



Tiens, je te relis et je tique.
J'ai installé aussi un SSD IDE sur un iBook G3, mais il refuse de booter en Os9.
C'est quoi cette explication du 10.4 ?


----------



## mosaique59 (29 Juillet 2014)

SSD reçu ce jour, mais j'ai un problème sur le branchement !
Cela ne rentre pas !! voir les photos











Comment faire ?


 - J'imagine qu'il faut un adapteur IDE 2,5 pouce en 3,5 pouce ?
Ce produit là : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00020357.html


 - Le cable d'alimentation (prise blanche) dois-je le brancher ?



Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2014)

Sur l'iMac, tu as un disque 3,5IDE, donc une alim et un data.
Sur un disque 2,5IDE il n'y a qu'un seul connecteur qui fait tout.
Je pense qu'il faut effectivement un adaptateur IDE 3,5-->2,5

Ne l'ayant jamais fait, je ne peux pas te donner plus d'astuce.

Je me souviens néanmoins que pour l'iBook G3 sur lequel j'ai installé ce disque (le même que le tien), il a fallu que je découpe un truc.
Mais je ne sais plus si c'était sur le disque ou sur le connecteur de l'iBook que j'ai découpé. Mais c'était aussi au niveau du sélecteur master/slave/cable


----------



## mosaique59 (29 Juillet 2014)

Voilà, j'ai trouvé un adaptateur ! 







Quand je lance l'ordi, je reste appuyer sur la touche ALT pour pouvoir démarrer depuis le CD, 
- J'entend le lecteur CD tourné, 
- Il m'affiche une page pour m'indiquer sur quel support démarrer mais ne propose rien, ni meme par disque dur (normal le SSD est tout vierge) mais il ne propose meme pas sur de démarrer sur CD.  

Or le CD fonctionne puisque je l'ai utiliser hier pour le faire avec le HDD.

Une idée ?


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2014)

Peut être un problème avec ton SSD s'il est configuré en Slave ou CS (câble select que l'iMac ne gère pas)  ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juillet 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je te relis et je tique.
> J'ai installé aussi un SSD IDE sur un iBook G3, mais il refuse de booter en Os9.
> C'est quoi cette explication du 10.4 ?



Bah tout simplement que le SSD n'est normalement supporté qu'à partir des système 32 bits, or OS9, si je ne dit pas de bêtises est un OS en 16 bits ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h51 ----------




mosaique59 a dit:


> SSD reçu ce jour, mais j'ai un problème sur le branchement !
> Cela ne rentre pas !! voir les photos
> 
> 
> ...



Et si tu virai ce petit cavalier....ton ordi risque pas de reconnaître ton SSD avec ça (ou alors regarde sur le shéma ou il faut le placer.


----------



## mosaique59 (30 Juillet 2014)

Le SSD est pourtant bien "paramètre" en MAITRE...


----------



## CBi (30 Juillet 2014)

Le problème provient probablement effectivement d'un conflit dans les configurations maître-esclave des disques. As-tu tenté en conservant le HDD d'origine et en remplaçant le lecteur optique par le SDD ?

Ou as-tu la possibilité de formatter et d'installer Mac OS sur le SDD avant montage dans le G3, par exemple en le montant au préalable en disque externe via Firewire? C'est souvent une bonne approche pour se faciliter la vie plutôt que de tâtonner...

Sinon, attention sur les G3 avec un lecteur optique à tiroir (c'est à dire pas le mange-disque), le système doit être installé soit sur un DD de moins de 8Go, soit sur une partition de moins de 8Go placée à la racine du DD.


----------



## mosaique59 (30 Juillet 2014)

J'ai seulement testé : de brancher le SSD par le disque dur d'origine.
Le SSD est configuré en maitre.     dois-je changé ?

Je n'ai pas le CD de Mac OS, ni même de câble firewire. 
Si je comprend bien c'est de brancher le SSD IDE en Firewire sur mon Ordi actuel pour ensuite dans utilitaire de disque le formater au bon format ?
Quel adaptateur faut-il ? - quel cable? 

Ce n'est pas un lecteur à tiroir mais un mange disque
Je vais aller re-essayer.  

Merci pour l'aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------

Et voilà, je viens de re-essayer mais cet fois avec un autre CD (au cas ou depuis hier mon CD de base connait un problème)

Et étrangement au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche C le mac se lance depuis le CD.

Si je commence le processus d'installation, il ne peut pas installer car il ne trouve pas le disque.
Je démarre donc l'utilitaire de disque pour formater celui ci et là il me détecte bien le disque SSD de 64 Go !











Je lance le formatage en OS X etendu (celui par défaut) et là il m'averti que toutes les données seront perdu,  je confirme et à ce moment là, j'ai la petite roue qui tourne dans la vide, le mac semble ne plus réagir !

Comme c'est un CD en fichier ISO je me dit qu'il à peut être un soucis.  Je vais vite me procurer un CD valable.   Le mien semble donc avoir un soucis.

Cela avance doucement...

Si vous avez des idées, avis, conseils ! n'hésitez pas !!


----------



## Invité (30 Juillet 2014)

Bon, ça va. A priori c'est un simple problème de Cd.
As-tu un autre Mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bah tout simplement que le SSD n'est normalement supporté qu'à partir des système 32 bits, or OS9, si je ne dit pas de bêtises est un OS en 16 bits ?



Merci pour la réponse.Tu peux détailler cette histoire de 16/32 bits ?
Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler et ça m'intéresse


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Juillet 2014)

Bah je suis pas très sûr de mon coup mais comme tu dois le savoir les OS ont des versions différentes. Par exemple tu as déjà entendu parlé de Windows 7 32 bits te 64 bits. Deux OS qui fonctionnent sur les mêmes machines mais qui n'offrent pas les mêmes possibilités. Par exemple un Windows 64 permet d'utiliser jusqu'à 128 GO de DDR2/3 là ou un 32 BITS est limité à 4! 

Pour OS9 et OSX c'est le même délire. OS9 c'est du 16bits, osx 10,3 c'est du 32, osx 10,4 du 64bits. 

Selon ce que j'avais compris seul les OSX à partir de 10,4 (donc 64bits) supportent le SSD. 

Mais comme je te l'ai dit rien n'affirment mes propos, ce sont juste des on dis.


----------



## mosaique59 (31 Juillet 2014)

Oui, j'ai un autre mac un MBA de mi-2013.

Après plusieurs essai, quand je tente l'installation d'os x tiger, je peux bien choisir mon disque d'installation (SSD, 64Go)
L'iMac le reconnait bien, par contre quand il est sur la phase d'installation il dit qu'une erreur est survenue et qu'il est impossible de continuer l'installation.

Je redemonte la SSD, je monte l'ancien HDD et je recommence et là tout fonctionne correctement...

Dans l'utilitaire de disque ou quand je dois choisir ou installer os x, il me propose bien la SSD.


Pour infos la SSD est câblé pour " Master "  comme sur la photo 






Dois-je le laisse comme cela ou le mettre pour Slave ou Cable ?

Merci pour l'aide


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2014)

mosaique59 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai un autre mac un MBA de mi-2013.



Bah, c'est le seul qu'il fallait pas 
Nan, c'est pas grave puisque tu as pu booter sur le Cd

Tu peux essayer le slave et le CS, ça ne mange pas de pain !


----------



## CBi (31 Juillet 2014)

Une possibilité =
- faire une installation du système "propre" sur  le HDD.
- démarrer le G" en mode target et le relier au MBA.
- à partir du MBA, avec Carbon Copy Cloner, faire une copie du HDD vers une image disque.
- démonter le HDD du G3 et le remplacer par le SSD
- redémarrer le G3 en mode target et le brancher au MBA
- avec  Carbon Copy Cloner, copier le contenu de l'image disque sur le SSD.


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Août 2014)

Hum, Pierre du Journal du lapin à bien galéré pour le SSD, à voir... 

http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/07/10/booster-un-imac-g3-avec-ssd-processeur-et-memoire/


----------



## povpom (20 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous !
Alors Mosaïque 69, quel était le mot de la fin ? Te souviens-tu des détails techniques ?


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2016)

huguesdelamure a dit:


> Hum, Pierre du Journal du lapin à bien galéré pour le SSD, à voir...
> 
> http://www.journaldulapin.com/2014/07/10/booster-un-imac-g3-avec-ssd-processeur-et-memoire/



Parce qu'il a pris un Bondi Blue qui est peut-être instable coté IDE. Pas de soucis sur un iMac G3 DV, ni sur une palourde ...


----------



## mosaique59 (21 Janvier 2016)

povpom a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Alors Mosaïque 69, quel était le mot de la fin ? Te souviens-tu des détails techniques ?



Salut,

Je n'ai pas encore réussi, je n'ai pas re-essayer depuis suite à un déménagement, mariage, bébé..... mais je n'abandonne pas le post!!!  Je vais retenter très prochainement !! je vous tiens au courant!!!
N'hésitez pas si vous avez des idées!!


----------

